# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة شيخ الحديث العلامةالمحدث مولانا سميع الحق الحقاني الأكوروي رحمه الله

## ابو عبد الرحمن الفلازوني

*ترجمة  شيخ الحديث العلامةالمحدث*
*مولانا  سميع الحق الحقاني الأكوروي**$*
*هو شيخنا و  مجيزنا**  العالم الصالح* *التقي المحدث  الكبي**رسميع  الحق بن* *الشيخ* *عبد  الحق* *بن معروف  جل**  الحقانى الأكوروي.***  أما تلقيبه بالحقّاني ؛ فنسبة إلى** جامعة (دار العلوم  حقانية)وهى واحدة من أشهر المدارس الإسلامية في باكستان**أسسها والده العلامة  الحافظ عبد الحق بن معروف جل (والد مولانا سميع الحق )* *$** ،مع  رفيقه الحاج محمد يوسف* *$** ،  في سبتمبر / أيلول من عام1947 في مدينة (أكورة ختك)، ضمن**محافظة خيبر بختونخوا في  الباكستان.. على بعد 120 كم غربي  العاصمة**الباكستانية إسلام آباد  وشرقي مدينة بيشاور**.*
*وتعتبرهذه  الجامعة منذ تأسيسها فرعاً هاماً عن "دار العلوم ديوبند" الشهيرة في شبه القارة  الهندية ، والتي تأسست في الهند عام 1857 بمنطقة "ديوبند" شمالي العاصمة الهندية  "نيودلهي"، ومن خلالها تفرعت كل هذه المدارس في شبه القارة الهندية  .**وتعتبر  دار العلوم الحقانية  ثاني أكبر مدرسة دينية إسلامية في  باكستان،**تخرج  سنويا المئات من حفظة القرآن الكريم من جنسيات  مختلفة ، وتتراوح أعمار الطلبة الذين يدرسون فيها ما بين 8 أعوام إلى 40  عاماً.**وتخرج  الجامعة طلبتها علماء دين ودعاة أو قضاة شرعيين يتصدرون الفتوى بعد تعليمهم المواد  الشرعية باللغة العربية الفصحى لأكثر من 8 سنوات ،ووعد كُل مَن يتخرج من هذه  الجامعة ؛ فهو يزيد مع اسمه هذا اللفظ (الحقاني)**ويؤكد  القائمون على هذه الجامعة أن هدفهم من خلالها هو الحفاظ على الهوية والثقافة  الدينية التي قامت على أساسها باكستان، لاسيما وأن تأسيسها جاء رداً طبيعياً على  محاولة المستعمر الإنجليزي الذي سعى إلى فرض ثقافته ولغته على أهل هذه  البلاد***  وأمّا لقبه الأكوروي ؛ فإنه لنسبته إلى بلده  الّذِي ولد، نشأ وترعرع فيه. بلدهك اكوره ختك خيبر بشتون خواه  باكستان.**  مولده:  *وُلِد  شيخنا  بأكوره ختك البلد الشهير قريب  نوشهره إقليم بختونخوا باكستان، وذلك ١٨سبتمبر١٩٣٧. الميلادي ، و الموافق هجرياً  عام   1357 هـ تقريباً.**  نشأته:*من الطبيعي أن للبيئة  أثراً غير ضئيل فى طبيعة الرجل، وفى تكوين مزاجه صلاحا وفساداً ومن الطبيعي أن  للبلاد أثراً كبيراً فى طبع رجالها بطابع خاص فى ذوقه وفكرته ، ومن الطبيعي أن  للأسباب رباطا قويا مع الأمور فى عالم الطبيعة .** ومن الطبيعي أن للخالق الطبيعة قدرة فوق الطبيعة  ، وأن الطبيعة مقهورة تحت إرادته ومشيئته.**فهذه حقائق  واضحة عند أول الطبائع السليمة لامساغ لإنكارها.أرى أنها تلاءمت فى حق من حاولت  ترجمته برمتها .**[1]**[1]**فقد نشأ شيخنا  المكرم في بيت متدين ،و أسرة دينية اشتهرت بخدمة الإسلام من أجيال عديدة، حيث  كان  والده* *كما  ذكرنا* *الشيخ الحافظ والحجة  عبدالحق المولود (11 يناير 1912 - 7 سبتمبر 1988م) مِن العُلماء الكبار في وقته  ،وشيخ الحديث فى عصره.**وقد بدأ شيخنا  سميع* *$**  تعليمه في 1366 هـ (1946 أو 1947 م) في دار  العلوم حقانية التي أسسها والده حيثُ قرأ**القرآن الكريم، والكُتُب  الإبتدائية في اللغة العربية والفارسية والبشتوية**ودرسَ هناك الفقه وأصوله،  والأدب العربي، والمنطق، وقواعد اللغة العربية ثمّ التفسير والحديث مع أبيه وأساتذة  قراه.**وكان * *$**  ضليعًا في التحدث باللغة العربية ، كما كان يُتقنُ الأردية ، وهي  اللغة الوطنية في باكستان ، وكذا البشتوية التي تعد بمثابة لغة  إقليميّة.**وأكمل * *$**دراسته  في عام 1957م ،وحصل على شهادة في التفسير من  شيخ المفسرين مولانا أحمد علي لاهوري**$**.**وحصل على درجة  فخرية عالية ( وهى  شيخ الحديث الفخرية )  من دار العلوم بديوبند وهى أشهر الجامعات الأسلامية فى الديار  الهندية.**_ * *وجد  شيخنا* *$** واجتهد حتى أصبحت له   مكانة رفيعة بين أنصاره بل بين جميع أهل الديار الباكستانية، فتولى العديد  من المناصب، منها:**1**_**أنه  شغل رئيسًا للمدرسة الحقانية الأنفة الذكر   في شمالي باكستان من بعد والده وإلى أن استشهد* *$** ، ومن هذه المدرسة تخرج معظم قادة الجهاد  الأفغاني ، وعلى رأسهم قادة حركة طالبان الأفغانية ،حيث درس**$** للعديد من أعضاء الحركة، ومن بينهم زعيم طالبان الملا محمد  عمر**$** ، والزعيم السابق لشبكة حقّاني الملا جلال الدين  حقّاني**$**، إضافة إلى معظم قادة الجماعات الإسلامية الباكستانية، وما تزال  المدرسة تعتز بهؤلاء القادة الذين تعلموا فيها.**ويتبع  مولاناسميع الحق**$** آلاف الأنصار من طلبته، فضلًا عن أعضاء طالبان في باكستان  وأفغانستان، ولذا في عام 2014 م شارك  العلامة سميع الحق**$** في لجنة منبثقة عن حركة طالبان تولّت التفاوض مع الحكومة من أجل  التوصّل إلى هدنة، إلاّ ان تلك المفاوضات باءت بالفشل.**_  وقبل وفاته**$** بشهر أو أكثر ، دعا وفد رفيع المستوى من أفغانستان الشيخ * *$**، في دار العلوم حقانية ، وحثه على القيام بدور في حل القضية  الأفغانية.**وكان  الوفد قد ناشد رئيس الاتحاد الدولي للدفاع عن النفس* *(**JUI_S** )أن يلعب دور الوسيط بين  مجموعات مختلفة من طالبان ، حيث اعتبروه (مولانا سميع الحق) شيخهم،وأكد له أعضاء  الوفد أنهم سيقبلون قراره بالمصالحة في أفغانستان.**وقد  أخبرهم مولانا سميع**$** ، أن القضية الأفغانية معقدة للغاية وأن حلها ليس  مهمة سهلة بالنسبة له. ومع ذلك ، قال إنه يود أن يرى نهاية منطقية للمسألة  الأفغانية ووضع حد لإراقة الدماء في البلاد.**-  و قد شغل الشيخ* *$** منصب عضو في البرلمان الباكستاني لمدة 15 عاماً  سابقة.**-  وكان ايضاً عضوًا سابقًا في مجلس الشيوخ في باكستان ،فقد انتخب* *لفترتين ما بين  عامي 1985* *–** 1991 و 1991-  1997**م  ، ومع ذلك كان يدير جناحًا في حزب جماعة الأمة الإسلامية، * *-  وكان يتزعم في الوقت الحاضر جمعية علماء الإسلام الباكستانية ، وحزبه قريبًا من حزب  رئيس الوزراء عمران خان "حركة الانصاف الباكستانية".**فالشيخ  كان يعتبر من أهم الأطراف الدينية التي سعت إلى توحيد ولملمة الجماعات والفصائل  الدينية الباكستانية على اختلاف أطيافها وعقائدها لتشكل تحالفاً يعتبر الأول من  نوعه في تاريخ باكستان لتتحدث الجماعات الدينية باسمه، للوقوف أمام التحديات التي  واجهت هذه الجامعات والمدارس التي تعتبر شرعية تضفيها على العلماء وزعماء الجماعات  الدينية في المنطقة أمام الشارع الباكستاني من ناحية، ولمناصرة حركة طالبان  الأفغانية والدفاع عن أفغانستان وباكستان من ناحية أخرى، و ينظر إليه كأقوى شخصية  دينية باكستانية لديه تأثير مباشر على قيادات حركة طالبان، الأمر الذي أحدث قلقاً  لدى الحكومة الباكستانية والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بسبب مواقفه المؤيدة لطالبان،  إضافة إلى مواقفه الداعمة والمؤيدة لزعيم تنظيم القاعدة "أسامة بن لادن"  .**و  إلى ذلك نجح الشيخ سميع الحق* *$** في تجميع 40 منظمة إسلامية وسياسية في باكستان تحت مظلة أطلق عليها  "مجلس الدفاع عن أفغانستان" يتزعمها بنفسه، وتحول اسمها لاحقاً بعد سقوط حركة  طالبان من السلطة ووصول حكومة "حامد قرضاي" إليها إلى "مجلس الدفاع عن باكستان"  .**[2]**[2]***  سأله محلل جيمستاون أ.امتياز علي مرة فقال له :إلى جانب دورك في المدرسة ، كيف ترى  دورك كسياسي في المجال السياسي؟**فأجاب  الشيخ : دوري واضح جداً كمدرس في المدارس كما هو سياسي. اريد نظام اسلامي حقيقي في  باكستان. هذا هو هدفي البسيط. لقد تم تقديم نظام الحكم الباكستاني الحالي من قبل  راج البريطاني ، وهو ما يعني أننا ما زلنا مستعبدين عن طريق هذا الإرث الاستعماري.  ينبع اقتصادنا وتعليمنا ونظامنا القضائي من نفس الحكم البريطاني الاستغلالي. أريد  أن أعرض الشريعة الحقيقية ، والتي تم تنفيذها من قبل الخلفاء الأربعة  للإسلام.**[3]**[3]**  شيخنا وقضايا المسلمين: *لم يكتف الشهيد بإذن الله  الفقيد مولانا سميع الحق* *$**  بالتدريس والتأليف وحسب، بل كان من الزعماء السياسيين القليلين  الذي وقف صامدًا ومناضلًا أمام مكائد أمريكا ودسائس الغرب، ولا سيما عندما احتلّ  السوفييت بلاد الأفغان، دافع مولانا سميع الحق* *$**  تبعًا لوالده الفاضل عن الأفغان المضطهدين، وساندهم بكل ما أوتي  من قوّة، وكان يتردّد في مجالس المجاهدين والمهاجرين لتحريضهم وتشحيذ هممهم، وكان  يشيد بجهود المكافحين وتضحيّاتهم الميمونة، وكان يسعى دومًا لتوحيد صفوف الفصائل  الجهادية، كما كان صوت المجاهدين الغراء في بلاده وعلى صعيد  العالم.**وكذلك عندما  احتلت أمريكا وحلفاؤها بلاد الأفغان ، قام مولانا سميع الحق* *$**  أفضل قيام وأدّى دوره البطولي والديني بأحسن نمط وأفضل شكل، وأيّد  الشعب الأفغاني المجاهد وساندهم في أشدّ الظروف.**ويحكى أنه خلال  زيارة السفير الأميركي في باكستان ريتشارد جي أولسون في تموز/يوليو 2013 لمناقشة  الوضع في المنطقة التقى بمولانا سميع الذي أخبرهُ أنّه يتعاطف مع طالبان قائلا:  «امنحهم سنة واحدة فقط وسوف يجعلون دولة أفغانستان سعيدة ... كل الأفغانيون سيقفون  مع طالبان بمجرد مغادرة الأميركيين؛ كل هذا سوف يحدث في غضون عام ... طالما أنتم  هناك فالأفغان سيقاتلونكم من أجل الحرية» ثمّ واصل: «إنها حرب من أجل الحرية ولذا  فهي لن تتوقف قبلَ مغادرة الغرباء والأجانب.»**وليس هذا وحسب  بل لم يجلس يومًا واحدًا مرتاح البال لمواساة المسلمين المضطهدين فى كل مكان  في فلسطين، وأفغانستان، وكشمير، والبوسنة  والهرسك، والعراق، والشام ،والبلاد الإسلامية الأخرى.**فالشهيد  الفقيد، مولانا سميع الحق* *$**  ، علاوة على ما كان يتمتع من العلم الوافر، كان عالمًا متبصّرًا،  واعيًا يقظًا، سياسيًا متميزًا، ومكافحًا صادقًا على صعيد العالم. كان يواسي  المسلمين المضطهدين في أحرج الظروف وأحلك الحالات، وكان كالطود الأشمّ في البحر  الخضمّ للدّفاع عن القيم الإسلامية، والثقافة الدّينية، والجهاد  الإسلامي.**  شيوخه  : *لشيخِنا رحمه الله شيوخٌ  كثِيرُون استَفَادَ مِنهُم في أَثنَاء دراستِه**في  جامعة أبيه الجامعة الحقانية اكورة ختك الذى درس وتخرج منها ،* *وبعدَها، مِنهم  مَن دَرَسَ عندهم الكتبَ الدراسيةَ ومِنهم**من أخذ عَنهُم الحديثَ  والتفسير أو لاَزَمَهم واستفاد منهم بَعدَمَا تفرَّغَ مِن**التقرراتِ الدراسيةِ في  الجامعة* *،  وفى كتبا وعلوم مختلفة وغيرها.**  وكان من أجل شيوخه:*1.  والده  وأستاذه ومربيه العلامة المحدث  عبدالحق** بن الشيخ معروف  جل**  الحقانى الأكوروي**$**.**2. * *ودرس أيضا على شيخ  التفسيرالشيخ الزاهد المجاهد أحمد على اللاهوري**[4]**[4]** الديوبندي**$** (**1304* *هـ**_ * *1382* *هـ) * *  ،الذي يروي عن الشيخ عبيدالله السندي وشيخ  الهند محمود حسن الديوبندي.رحمهم الله جميعا.**3.  المحدث الكبير نصير الدين الغورغشتوي الشاشي**$** (1295-1388ه/1878-1969  م)**4.  الشيخ عبدالغفور السواتي**$**.**5. * *الشيخ الصالح، العلامة  المفضال* *عبدالحليم  الزروبوي**$**.**6_  الشيخ العلامة المحدث محمد بدرعالم الميرتي المدني* *$** (ت 1385هـ)**7.**الشيخ المحدث  فخر الدين أحمد الحسيني، المراد آبادي**[5]**[5]**$** (ت  1392هـ):**8.  الشيخ* *علوي بن عباس بن عبدالعزيز  بن عباس بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد المالكي المكي**الحسني  الإدريسي**[6]**[6]**$** (1391هـ) ،وغيرهم.**  مؤلفاته وآثاره العلمية:-*1_زین  المحافل فی شرح الشمائل للترمذی فی مجلدین بالاردية.**2_حقايق  السنن شرح جامع الترمذي.**3_ورتب  الامالی التفسیریة للامام احمد علی اللا**ھ**وری  رحمه الله  و قد تم الی 26 جزء و بقی اربعة  اجزاء .**4_فاتورة  الشريعة**.**5**_**القرآن  وتعمير الأخلاق**6**_**مسءل**ہ**  خلافت وش**ہ**ادت**۔**7**_**قادیان  س**ے**  اسراءیل تک**۔**8_اسلام  اور عصر حاضر**۔**9_خطبات  حق (خطبات الشيخ).**10_دعوات  حق (خطابات والده).**11_مكاتيب  المشاهير إلى والده .**11_مكاتيب  المشاهير إليه.**و**مما  ينبغى أن يذكر أن الشيخ* *$** أسس شهرية جميلة حقانية الحق**  ،وغيرها.**وللشيخِ غير  هذه الكتب مقالاتٌ وبحوثٌ ورسَائل لا تُحصى، كَتَبَها في**علومٍ شتى  وموضوعاتٍ مختلفة بالأردية، وطُبِعت في المجلات العلمية العديدة**في الهند  وباكستان ، وينبغي**لأحدٍ  جمعُها وطباعتُها لتعمّ بها الفائدة**[7]**[7]** وينتفع بها أهل العلم**.**  خصاله  وبعض ما قيل فيه: *زود  الله عز وجل شيخنا* *$**بخصائل  جميلة وأخلاق فاضلة وعالية قل أن تجتمع فى فرد خاصة فى هذا الزمان ،منها أنه كان  يتمتع برجاحة العقل،ومتانة الدين**،وسعة  العلم،ودقة الفهم، وعمق النظر،وسداد التوجيه،والفكر،  وكان* *–**  رحمه الله* *–**  عالماً خبيرًا، وقائدًا بصيرًا موثوقاً به في الشؤون القيادية والأعمال الجماعية  حزمًا رزينًا متأنّيا في الأمور، أنيقًا في الملبس والمأكل وفي جميع شؤون الحياة،  نظيفًا يتوخّى النظافة في كل شيء، محبًا للنظام كارهاً للفوضوية سريع الغضب إذا رأى  معنى من معانيها فيما يتصف به.**وهو  الى جانب هذه الملكات الشريفة_ على سيرة السلف الصالح، صادق اللهجة،وغزير الإخلاص  فيما نحسبه ،وفير السخاء،والعطف على الفقراء.**قال  عنه الإستاذ سيدشجاعت على شاه**[8]**[8]**: العلامة المحقق الكبير والمفكر الشهير، والأستاذ الضليع والذي  للاستاذ**[9]**[9]** عناية خاصة بالانتساب إليه، الشيخ المحدث سميع الحق_دامت بركاتهم  العالية_ ورئيس الجامعة الحقانية وزعيم جبهة جمعية علماء الإسلام.**[10]**[10]**وقال  عنه  أحد طلابه: كان يعد أحد أربعة من كبار  مشايخ باكستان، من الطبقة الأولى من العلماء، طلابه لا يقلون عن 100 ألف على الأقل،  كل سنة عنده في دورة الحديث 1500 طالب ، وقد حضرت درسه في جامع الترمذي بجامعة أبيه  دارالعلوم الحقانية في أکور**ہ**  ختک ؛ والطلاب أمامه في دورين.**وسالت  مولانا ثناءالله حقانى أحد طلبته عن ذلك:   فقال نعم صحيح ، فرحمه الله وأدخله فسيح جنانه وتقبله في الشهداء، ونفعه بما  علّم وتعلّم.**  من فتا ويه التى  أحدثت تغير:  *لما منعت حركة طالبان  باكستان الّلقاح ضدّ شلل الأطفال باعتبارهِ حرام مما اضطر الناس إلى التوقف عن  تحصين أطفالهم. بحلول التاسع من كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2013؛ أصدرَ مولانا سميع  الحق**$**  فتوى لصالح التطعيم ضد شلل الأطفال حيثُ قال**$**:  «التطعيم ضد الأمراض الفتاكة مفيد في الوقاية وفقا لبحث أجراه عشرات الأطباء  المتخصصين ... إنّ اللقاحات التي تستخدم ضد هذه الأمراض ليست بوسيلة  ضارة.**  وفاته: *لم  يكتب الله لأحد الخلد، الجميع ميّتون لا محالة، والجميع راحلون عن هذه الدار  الفانية إلى حيث كتب الله الخلود، فقد خلقنا الله تعالى في هذه الدنيا ليبلونا  أيّنا أحسن عملا، فيا لسعادة من رحل عن هذه الدار وقد أفلح فيما بلاه الله وابتلاه  به!**ولولا  الامتحانات والمحن والبلايا لما تميز الطيب من الخبيث، ولما امتاز المؤمنون من  المجرمين، ولا الكاذبون من الصادقين.**وقد وصل الحقد  بأعداء الإسلام وأعداء القيم الإسلامية والإنسانية  إلى أنّ هاجم** مسلحين لا خلاق لهم مولانا  سميع الحق**$** يوم الجُمعة بعد أن صلى صلاة الجُمعة، فقتلوه بعدة طعنات وهو في  منزله* *في مدينة راولبندي  الباكستانية**  ،فى يوم  24 من صفر 1440 هـ، الموافق  2نوفمبر 2018  م**فانتقل  إلى رحمة الله تعالى هذه* *الشخصية العلمية  والدّينية، شيخ القرآن والحديث،* *المحدّثُ  الفائق والعالم الكبير،* *مولانا سميع الحق  -نوّر**الله ضريحه- الذي كان  يعاني من بعض الأمراض وكان طاعنًا في السنّ ، بحيث لم يكن**يقدر على المشي إلا  بالاتكاء ومساعدة الآخرين، عن عمر يناهز 81 عامًا بالتقويم الهجري و 77  عامًا**بالتقويم  الميلادي.**يروي قصة  استشهاده ولده* *مولانا  حميد الحق، نجل الشيخ سميع الحق**$** فيقول : "لقد حاول والدي، الوصول إلى الاحتجاج  الكائن في إسلام أباد، لكنه عاد إلى منزله بسبب إغلاق الطرق.. وفيما كان يستريح في  غرفته وقت العصر، خرج سائقه لحوالي 15 دقيقة".**وتابع  قائلاً: "عندما عاد السائق، وجد مولانا سميع الحق* *$** مقتولاً في فراشه، وجسده مغطى بالدماء" ،وأكد  حميد الحق أن "والده**$** تعرض للطعن عدة مرات".أ.هـ**توفى  مولانا سميع الحق* *$** بعد أن  أمضى كل عمره في  خدمة الدين علميا وسياسيا، وقام بخدمات جلية لا تنسى مع الشعب الأفغاني المظلوم ضد  الاحتلال السوفيتي والاحتلال الأمريكي، وناصر دائما قضية الشعب الأفغاني وأخيرا نال  الشهادة في هذا السبيل.** وانتشر نبأ وفاة شيخنا الراحل* *$** عبروسائل الاتصال الحديثة في الهندوباكستان  وبنجلاديش بل في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها انتشارًا سريعًا بين تلاميذه ومحبّيه، وبعد  انتشار نبأ وفاة الشيخ العلاّمة* *$**،* *توافد  عدد كبير من الناس من القرى والمدن القريبة لمدينة "** اكورا ختك * *"  فتقاطرت الجموع واحتشدت لتوديع هذا المحدّث الجليل، وصُلّي عليه* *$** صلاة الجنازة بعد صلاة الظهر يوم  السبت في مسقط رأسه اكورا ختك على بعد 110 كلم  شمال غرب إسلام آباد ، ودفن* *جنب أبيه الشيخ الفاضل،  شيخ الحديث مولانا عبد الحق* *$**  في جامعة دار العلوم حقانية**،  ووُرّيَ جثمانُه وسط وحضور آلاف من العلماء والطلاب وعامة المسلمين ، وماتلك الجموع  المتوافدة إلا خير برهان على علوّ مقام شيخنا الراحل وعلى مكانته الفائقة في قلوب  خاصّة المسلمين وعامّتهم،**  فرحمة ربه أبداً عليه وطاب ثراه من رضوان باري.* 
˜Ë˜¹ ¹ ¹™Ë˜
  وكتب/ ابو عبدالرحمن حاتم بن محمد شلبي الدمياطي الحنبلي 


*[1]**[1]**من  كلام الشيخ محمد يوسف البنوري فى مقدمة فيض الباري على صحيح البخاري * 

*[2]**[2]**نقلتها  عن بعض كتابات طلبته على الشبكة*
*[3]**[3]** مقال نشرته جيمستاون فى   23 مايو 2007 تحليل امتياز علي*
*[4][4] انظرنيل السائرين في طبقات المفسرين  م1ص493**[5]**[5]**وُلِدَ  الشيخ فخر الدين أحمد الحسيني، المراد آبادي سنة 1307هـ الموافق سنة 1889م بمدينة "  أجمير " بولاية راجستهان بالهند، حيث كان جده ضابط الشرطة في مصلحة البوليس. و  تُوفي في الليلة المتخللة بين 20،21 صفر 1392هـ الموافق 5،6/ أبريل 1972، ودُفن  بمدينة "مرادآباد" بولاية يوبي، الهند. تعلم النحو، والصرف على الشيخ خالد أحد  علماء أسرته ، ثم التحق بمدرسة " منبع العلوم " ببلدة " كلاوتهي " بــ " يوبي" ، ثم  بالجامعة الإسلامية دارالعلوم / ديوبند، وتعلم فيها على الشيخ العلامة محمود حسن  الديوبندي، والشيخ المحدث أنور شاه الكشميري، كما قرأ بعض الكتب في المعقول في "  دهلي ". تخرج من الجامعة عام 1328هـ، وعُين فيها للتدريس، ثم انتقل إلى مدرسة  "شاهي"بمدينة " مرادآباد " ، ومكث بها 48 سنة . ولما توفي الشيخ حسين أحمد المدني  شيخ الحديث آنذاك بجامعة " ديوبند " ، عاد إلى ديوبند، وتولّى منصبه . وكانت دروسه  مستوعبة وناجحة للغاية. نفع الله بها خلقًا كبيراً ، وكان له ميل إلى السياسة،  وعناية بقضايا الأمة بجانب نشاطاته العلمية، فذاق مرارة السجن كأسلافه . وشغل منصب  رئيس جميعة علماء الهند. كان عالما جليلاً، ومحدثا كبيراً، مولعاً بالمطالعة  والدراسة، له القول الفصيح في الحديث، ومجموعة من أماليه باسم "إيضاح البخاري (  تاريخ جامعة دارالعلوم/ ديوبند. (بالأردية)*
*[6]**[6]** هو علوي بن عباس بن عبدالعزيز بن عباس بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد  المالكي المكي**الحسني  الإدريسي، ولد رحمه الله بمكة المكرمة عام 1328هـ بباب السلام**،و**  توفي رحمه الله تعالى في منتصف ليلة الأربعاء 25/2/1391هـ ودفن عصراً بمقبرة  المعلاة وله عقب، للمزيد عن ترجمته** :* *صفحات مشرقة  لابنه السيد عباس بن علوي المالكي الحسني،**بلوغ  الأماني لمحمد مختار الدين الفلمباني**،**تشنيف  الأسماع لمحمود سعيد ممدوح**،**الجواهر  الحسان للشيخ زكريا بيلا**  ،* *فهرست  الشيوخ والأسانيد للسيد علوي المالكي لابنه السيد محمد علوي المالكي الحسني  ،وغيرها**.*
*[7]**[7]** ذكر  لى أحد تلاميذه أنها مجموعة ومطبوعة .*


*[8]**[8]** خريج ومتخصص دار العلوم كراتشي وأستاذ بدار العلوم نرشك  مردان.*
*[9]**[9]** يقصد شيخه مولانا فيض الرحمن الحقاني بن  الشيخ خدر خان*
*[10]**[10]** انظر مقدمة كتاب علامات الترقيم وأصول الإملاء: دراسة  تأصيلية*

----------

